# Has anyone NOT miscarried after passing some tissue?



## j3ss

Hello, last night I started to get some spotting when going to the bathroom. That, along with what I would consider to be very minor cramps, has continued today. Around 2 this afternoon I noticed a small piece of grey tissue (~1.5 cm in length) in the toilet after urinating. Called the nurse. She said it could be the beginnings of a miscarriage or it could be nothing. Had beta level tested and am at 14,000. Waiting for Thursday afternoon to have test #2 done to see if my levels are going up or down. :(

Has anyone else experienced something similar and not miscarried? Just trying to hold onto any thread of hope.


----------



## Hieveryone

Hi - i can't answer that specific question i'm afraid. When i had my spotting it was just a small amount of brown blood. The midwife seemed to think that if it was anything serious i would know pretty quickly (within a couple of days) so fingers crossed you get through today. Did they not ask you to go in and see them? x


----------



## Hieveryone

sorry - i just read the bit about the tests you've had so you obviously have been in to see someone. Good luck today and for the tests tomorrow x


----------



## j3ss

I haven't actually seen anyone, though! I'm kind of surprised. They just ordered some bloodwork, but no examination or anything. :-/


----------



## Fuchsia1412

I'm not sure an examination would be very helpful at this stage...they may not be able to tell and also want to leave well alone, if you're talking internal examination..bloodwork will be as conclusive, I think, as anything else... as it's a comparison, rather than having a scan and perhaps not seeing anything (which is normal at this stage of pregnancy, if your little ticker thing is correct?) It's an awful wait, though, and appreciate that you just want to know as soon as possible exactly what's happening..what a stressful time, hope it is nothing and all goes fine for you...keep updated.


----------



## j3ss

Thanks Fuchsia. You're right that an exam won't help, and really if I am going to miscarry, there's nothing the doctor can do. I think this is general frustration boiling over from the fact that I have been bleeding in between my periods for over a year, and no one is concerned enough to do an exam on me. Since I had a pap the year before, they didn't even let me have one last year! Bah. Well, I will hopefully know tomorrow night... :-/


----------



## j3ss

Got my second test drawn. Waiting impatiently for the results. It's already 6pm so I don't know if I'll hear back tonight or if I have to find out at work tomorrow. :-/


----------



## j3ss

Found out this morning that my levels are up to 20,000 from 14,000! Dr thinks I am fine. I asked if she expected them to be higher, and she said no, as long as they're going up I should be okay. Yay!


----------



## Luzelle

Glad to hear you got some good news. Hope things are still looking good for you and that you have a fabulous pregnancy.


----------



## Eternal

Yep! I bleed with my son and passed clots etc, and he is now a healthy 21 month old.

This pregnancy i had massive bleeds in my seconf trimester, tissue, clots etc, and im now nearly 30 weeks (its twins).

The only pregnancy i didnt pass blood was my second, and that resulted in a MMC at 11 weeks. 

Good luck hun x


----------



## Skyeyes

I had a similar thing happen...they thought my son was probably a twin.


----------

